# Kai Greene Signs With Weider



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Kai Greene Signs With Weider by Scott Welch On top of having a sweet contract with supplement company MUSCLE MEDS, 35 year old Kai Greene has left Muscular Development magazine to sign an exclusive publishing deal with Weider Publications/AMI. This is going to REALLY piss off Steve Blechman (owner of MD) because Kai has been [...]

*Read More...*


----------

